# Spark Plugs



## CGann (Jan 23, 2003)

No luck finding anything on changing spark plugs. Anyone have pics or have a good write up on how to change out the spark plugs on a 2003 3.5 SE Altima? I'm sitting around 35,000 miles and thinking I would like to do this soon, but trying to get an idea how hard this is to do myself. Thanks guys!

Chris


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I do not have the write up on changing but I would imagine you run a coil pack as well. Most Nissans do not need a spark plug change for much longer than 35k though...what makes you think you need the change?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

CGann said:


> No luck finding anything on changing spark plugs. Anyone have pics or have a good write up on how to change out the spark plugs on a 2003 3.5 SE Altima? I'm sitting around 35,000 miles and thinking I would like to do this soon, but trying to get an idea how hard this is to do myself. Thanks guys!
> 
> Chris



I have the same ride, and the book says 100k miles for a change. My mechanic says the same (he checked All Data).


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

My 05 is good for 105K miles before plug change is scheduled.

Changing plugs is easy, just remove the old and install the new. If theres something in your way of accessing ther plug, move it out of the way, and then replace it when done.


----------



## CGann (Jan 23, 2003)

I am just the kind of guy that likes piece of mind and maintain my cars to their best performance. I know you have to move the manifold and all that, i was just curious if anyone had any tips.


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

I just changed mine w/ iridium plugs (great deals @ sparkplugs.com). The front ones are easy - take the cover off and they are right there. The rear ones are not so easily done. I think it was 6 bolts to get the manifold off and a couple looked hard to reach. you have to pull the intake manifold off and replace the gasket. I had mine in for service and the dealer did it for $40.00. It was worth it to me.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I beleive our cars come with iridium plugs that don't need to be changed till 100k. This is what my mechanic told me.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Equine Focker said:


> I beleive our cars come with iridium plugs that don't need to be changed till 100k. This is what my mechanic told me.


Im pretty sure the owners manual says they are platinum.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Alti9 said:


> Im pretty sure the owners manual says they are platinum.



I seem to remember reading platinum as well, but still 100k miles for a change.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

The plugs are platinum. On the VQ35 there are a total of 8 bolts and some coolant and vacuum lines on the upper intake manifold collector which is easily removed in order to access the rear set of plugs.


----------

